# Fish Oil -- good for allergies?



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I was told by another dog owner that fish oil was good for winter dry skin and allergies. Is this true? If so, how much, what kind and how often? Please give me some of your wonderful advice!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

unless they are allergic to fish like my demi is  I like coconut oil better myself as it is a natural antibacterial and antifungal which helps keep bacteria down in body and skin from itching

If you want to try the fish oil the best is nordicnaturals.com the omega3 fish oil as it is distilled and is supplemented with vitamin E. If you give fish oil you have to offset with vitamin E as it depletes the body of vitamin E. Also distilled means no mercury in it and why I like this product the best. Mercury can cause itching in dogs as well. 

I have an allergy dog and anti-histamines like benedryl or zyrtec are suppose to work best together with fish oil rather than anti-histamines by themselves. Fish oil is a natural anti-inflammatory


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I give my dogs Fish oil (w/ vit. E) every morning with their breakfast. It is good for their skin and coat and can help with allergies and such. I think it helps to grow coat which is the main reason I give it.

I personally use Eicosaderm by Dermapet. You just give 1/2 pump of liquid on their food each day. Some vets carry it or you can get it online Amazon.com: EicosaDerm, 8 Oz.: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Most holistic vets and more and more traditional vets will tell anyone with an animal displaying allergy type symptoms to add Essential Fatty Acids to their diet first. I've had a few customers that were fortunate enough to be able to simply that add to their fluffs diet and it was all that was needed. It is not so simple with most others who have problems with allergies.

I really like Animal Essential's Ocean Omega Supreme. It is made with wild harvested Alaskan salmon and Menhaden fish oils and preserved with vitamin E (tocopherols) and made here in the USA. Each batch is tested for heavy metals and other impurities.

Coconut Oil is wonderful and does have some anti-fungal properties. I give coconut oil as a treat for mine but they get the Fish Oil daily as well.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Coconut Oil is wonderful and does have some anti-fungal properties. I give coconut oil as a treat for mine but they get the Fish Oil daily as well.


I also give coconut oil every day with their evening meal. So they get fish oil and coconut oil every day


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just had a wierd experience with demi on cod. I put it on her food a little bit as use to use organic chicken and switched over to something different. 

She started staining bad around mouth, eyes, feet, and she started waking up in the middle of the night having seizures. They were as close as one week apart. I was freaking out and took her to the vet and blood work was perfect. She said maybe it is epilepsy and if they get close together we may have to use meds. I was freaking as she was always healthy. I switched her back to organic chicken and it has been 3 mos no seizures. 

i was using wild alaskan cod too and it was from U.S. I am not sure if it was mercury or what but this scared me so just wanted to share this in dealing with fish as every dog can react differently to things 

DD gets pilled with cod and lucy gets a little cod on her food and no issues but demi spun out of control and it was very scary.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the reason I liked the nordic naturals as I have read on alot of nutrition groups that sardines and anchovies are a better source of fish oil for some reason as many other fish have a higher content of mercury in them I believe is the reason so something to definitely research as well.

In reading the link in next post it is salmon is high in vitamin D 

some nutritionist feel hemp oil is best as it has a perfect ratio of omegas 3-6-9 so something to look into as well

Dogs with pancreatitis issues have to be careful of fatty acid supplements and dogs with liver disease as well as cod liver oil is high in vitamin A so should not be given to dogs with liver issues


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is a good link 

http://www.nordicnaturals.com/pet/images/PetQ+A0310.pdf


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

We use the Animal Essential's Ocean Omega Supreme as well. However I also feed my dogs one meal of Sardines every week. I buy the Sardines packed in water with no salt added when they go on sale and feed them weekly. Eggs are also a good source for Omega fatty acids and I supplement with eggs sometimes too.


----------

